# Barcelona



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone

We are traveling to Spain this summer for the first time. We plan to stick mainly to the Mediterranean Coast from the French border to Salou taking in Cadaque, Pals, Tarragona I would like to spend a couple of days near Barcelona and am looking for recommendations for sites that I can park up and then use public transport to access the city.

Any tips & advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Arizona


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The two campsites that are closest to Barcelona are Camping Tres Estrellas in Gavá and camping Masnou. The campsite Camping Barcelona is slightly further away, but caters specifically for customers wishing to travel into Barcelona city centre.

Camping Barcelona
Carretera N-II Km 650
08304 - Mataró
Barcelona

Tel: (0034) 93 790 4720

Website: www.campingbarcelona.com


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You also have camping bon repos at Santa Susanna..
A bit further out, maybe another 20 mins on the train but plus sides,
Right on beach and train station a few hundred yards away. Train every 1/2 hour from memory and pretty much on time.
See campsite database as it's listed there.
Return train to Barcelona is about 8 euro..

http://www.campingbonrepos.com/


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Vilanova to the south is a great site, available through ACSi at 15€, beautiful swimming pool and health centre, good restaurant, excellent security. Vilanova and Sitges are nice towns. 
The site itself is around 3kms inland but there is a bus service to and from Sitges, Vilanova and Barcelona from right outside the campsite gate. Highly recommended.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*barcenola*

hi,
have you thought about the aire on the front at barcenola,not cheap at 30 euros a night,but no travelling,you are right in the middle of everything,we stayed on the way out of spain,got there about 6.30,had the evening on the rambles,following day,had a bus trip everywhere,back to the van,and left at 6.30 one 24 hours.

and the showers had boiling hot water.....

mags


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Many thanks for all your responses. Do you have to book the sites in advance in Spain? The aire sounds like an interesting option but I wonder if you would get a spot in July!

Many thanks

Edel


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Vilanova is a very good site about one and a half miles from the station. The bus stop is right outside the campsite and runs to the station or it did 3 years ago €1 each way.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try El Garrofer, Sitges - it's an ACSI site. The bus to Barcelona stops outside and takes you right to the centre. Although it takes about an hour it's quite a nice ride. See my website below for photos.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Barcelona is a beautiful city with lots to see and do, But! watch out for the thieves.. My mate was robbed two times, once on the way in at the traffic lights when a guy opened his passenger door and ran off with his wife's handbag containing the passports, money and credit cards.. The next time the following year when he and the wife had their pockets picked.. Same results..

He has decide he does not need to sit in a police station for most of the day instead of visiting the sites :roll: ..

I tend to aggree.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Barcelona & pickpockets*

 Ciao tutti,
just reccomended a very good site for stopovers/campsites on another thread

www.viajarenautocaravana.com

on left hand side menu' 'donde parar'

Rome can equal Barcelona on the pickpocket scene. A bit of a crackdown going on at the moment. A 28 year old woman has just been arrested for the 67th. time. She is 8 months pregnant with her 11th. child; so gets house arrest!

Ever seen the film starring Sofia Loren and Marcello Mastroiani ' Ieri, Oggi, e Domani' ?

:lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------

